# [Solved] Networking borked after nfs-utils emerge mishap...

## cgmd

Hi, All...

I lost both net.eth0 and net.wlan0 today...  :Sad: 

It happened like this:

Code:

#  emerge -avuDN world

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.2 [3.0.0] USE="zlib -network-cron" 265 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.7-r1 [2.3.7] USE="X -bindist -debug -doc -utils" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.4 [0.5.7] USE="dbus readline ssl -debug% -gnutls -gsm -madwifi -ps3% -qt3 -qt4" 973 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.21-r1 [0.19] USE="ldap" 336 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/autofs-5.0.3-r6 [4.1.3-r7] USE="-ldap -sasl%" 516 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8 [0.6] USE="-debug -nautilus% (-gnome%)" 494 kB [0]

[blocks B     ] <net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.4 ("<net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.4" is blocking net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.21-r1)

So, I uninstalled net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.4 to remove the blocker. After the update world then completed, I was unable to re-emerge net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.4 or even emerge net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.3... Portage told me they were blocking one another, even though neither was installed. I was forced to shut down the laptop to bring it to work, and when I rebooted, I had no networking. I tried to chroot using my LiveCD, and I was able to downgrade net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.21-r1 to net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.19, after which I was finally able to emerge net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.3, without problem.

In the course of all this, both my eth0 and wlan0 have become borked...

Code:

$ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Running preup function                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

/sbin/wpa_supplicant: invalid option -- w

$ sudo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Running preup function                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)             

I might mention also, that wpa_supplicant also was upgraded today to net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.4, and I may have done something foolish while using dispatch-conf on the new config files...

I really don't know where to begin, now, and I'm hoping someone can give me some direction...  :Confused: 

Additional networking diagnostics are as follows:

```

 cgmd # ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

cgmd # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

cgmd # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   25344  2 

drm                    60776  3 i915

snd_seq                39728  0 

snd_seq_device          5580  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            32480  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12096  1 snd_pcm_oss

ecb                     2496  2 

snd_hda_intel         264076  2 

snd_pcm                55364  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

iwl3945                79028  0 

mac80211              126236  1 iwl3945

snd_timer              16136  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6536  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

cfg80211               20296  2 iwl3945,mac80211

snd_hwdep               5956  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    40356  12 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               5280  1 snd

uhci_hcd               18320  0 

cgmd # dmesg | grep -i iwl

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list iwl

```

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --info
> ...

 

This is the information:

```

cgmd # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_Duo_CPU_L2400_@_1.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 02 Feb 2009 02:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/portage-files/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.ISO-8859-1"

LC_ALL="en_US.ISO-8859-1"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/home/portage-files/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acc acl acpi alsa apache2 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dmi dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg ldap libnotify mad madwifi midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls no-htdocs nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp osspng pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session snmp spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb utf8 vorbis win32codecs wma wmf x86 xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

 # equery list iwl

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.8 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.2.8 (1)
```

Thanks for looking at it...

----------

## cgmd

OK, it's a new day, and I'm making some progress...

I had noted during my efforts to reboot, a broken wpa_supplicant, which would fail just after its pre-up instruction. It then occurred to me that the new wpa_supplicant upgrade to (0.6.4) may be the issue. After  downgrading back to wpa_supplicant-0.5.7, I once again have a working wireless   :Smile: , but still no net.eth0...  :Sad:  

```

 $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * One of the files in /etc/{conf.d,init.d} or /etc/rc.conf

 * has a modification time in the future!

 * Starting eth0

 *   Running preup function                                               [ ok ]

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd [chuxtux] ~ $ sudo ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:438 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:131 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:62971 (61.4 KiB)  TX bytes:14273 (13.9 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

Two questions, now... How do I get net.eth0 to function again? How do I get the new version of wpa_supplicant to work? Is my /etc/conf.d/net at fault?

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

preup() {

        if [[ $IFACE = "wlan0" ]]; then

                sleep 3

        fi

        return 0

}

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-w -Dwext"

associate_timeout_wlan0=30

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_wlan0="nontp nonis"

dhcpd_wlan0="-t 10"

```

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

First you have 2 packages of iwl3945...

```

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.8 (0) 

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.2.8 (1)

```

Maybe you should remove the net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.8, the slot 1 works with the kernel 2.6.28 and lower.

----------

## d2_racing

Your 

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-w -Dwext" 
```

should be like this :

```

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this plz :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# lspci

```

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post this plz :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> ...

 

```

cgmd # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:16:d3:3c:30:78", NAME="eth0"

# Firewire device 000ae4070009202f)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0a:e4:07:00:09:20:2f", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4227 (ipw3945)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:19:d2:85:9b:b2", NAME="eth2"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:d3:3c:30:78", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth3"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:d3:3c:30:78", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth4"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4227 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:19:d2:85:9b:b2", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

```

I'll also follow your other suggestions...

----------

## cgmd

OK... After making the correction in my /etc/conf.d/net as you suggested, removing net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.8 and then, again, upgrading to wpa_supplicant-0.6.4, I once more have no wireless   :Sad:  , in addtion to my net.eth0 problem:

```

* Starting wlan0

 *   Running preup function                                                                       [ ok ]

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                [ ok ]

 *     Failed to configure wlan0 in the background                                                [ !! ]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1216 (1.1 KiB)  TX bytes:1216 (1.1 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 cgmd # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

The other thing I notice is my kernel configuration for the e1000 driver: 

```

 /usr/src/linux $ grep -i e1000 .config

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT=y

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

```

Should E1000E be enabled? 

EDIT: Yes it should... The following works for net.eth0:

```

$ grep -i e1000 .config

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

CONFIG_E1000E=m

```

Now I'm down to just a dysfunctional wireless...  :Sad: 

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, plz run this :

```

# echo " " > /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

And reboot your box.

Post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# equery list ipw

```

----------

## cgmd

OK, here's what I get:

```

 cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

 

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000e)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:d3:3c:30:78", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4227 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:19:d2:85:9b:b2", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          inet addr:192.168.0.105  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1691 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1244 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:985164 (962.0 KiB)  TX bytes:252333 (246.4 KiB)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # equery list ipw 

[ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

```

Your thoughts?

Thanks!

----------

## cgmd

I now see some very different dmesg output from what I had yesterday:

```

 # dmesg | grep -i iwl

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

iwl3945: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl3945: Could not read microcode: -2

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

iwl3945: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl3945: Could not read microcode: -2

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

iwl3945: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl3945: Could not read microcode: -2

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

iwl3945: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl3945: Could not read microcode: -2

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

What might be causing this?

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, plz run this :

```

# emerge -Cv =net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.2.8 

# emerge -av =net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.8

```

And reboot your box.

```

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## cgmd

Voila!

```

 cgmd # dmesg | grep -i iwl 

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          inet addr:192.168.1.114  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1168 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1265 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:896929 (875.9 KiB)  TX bytes:237690 (232.1 KiB)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          inet addr:192.168.1.115  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:723 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:95134 (92.9 KiB)  TX bytes:1461 (1.4 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"griswold"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:39:E1:14:10   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:341A-B21C-61BF-84ED-0CD1-4C2B-653D-CE09-BF98-CFA7-9077-CD4F-E4CA-BBA8-B1DF-86F4 [2]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=81/100  Signal level:-53 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

It now works!!!!

Thanks, d2_racing, so much!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem, if you need something else, just pm me  :Razz: 

----------

